# Colored dabs?



## 213 (Oct 14, 2015)

I recently came across a budder/ wax like concentrate that was bright red like shale/cherry oil, but the consistency of hash oil. The guy explained that it was due to a natural occurring terpene/chemical only found in certain strains, but I have heard that dabs can change Color to a red due to the chlorophyll levels can anyone elaborate? I'd like to know how it was made.


----------



## 213 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry for the awful picture but it's the stuff on the bottom left.


----------



## caveman117 (Oct 14, 2015)

to me everything in there looks normal except that bright green stuff.


----------



## 213 (Oct 14, 2015)

There's like 16 different concentrates in there lol the bright green in the pic is either the hash or lemon cookies wax(it's not that Color in real life more of a yellow). This red stuff is pretty fire I'm just curious to how it was made and why it's so red.


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 15, 2015)

Why do people mix their shit


----------



## 213 (Oct 15, 2015)

It was just a sampler for a road trip


----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone else in CO taking dabs right now?

Im fucking blitzed

I did .5 of a G dab, two deep ass inhales back to back

Green Crack Wax


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 24, 2015)

Well that's a nice little grab wheel. Not knowing what you really smoke is interesting unless you knew what was what. The honesty here is the clearest doesn't mean the best...seen clear and doesn't smell like anything. Yet dark as night and you can smell every single smell that would have been on a bud. It's all relative.
Now that red deal is cool but they all range from that clear to dark clear to opaque to almost a pure white. I ain't talking pcp or that other powder.
NO.
It depends on the strain. Heard of people nowadays you can get a flavoring with the oil, I'm guessing it's the propyl glycol or the vegetable glycerine.


----------

